# First kitless — on my way



## EricRN (Jan 17, 2021)

Made my first piece of a kitless.  The section for a Jowo #6.  Really happy with the fit.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 17, 2021)

Looks good Eric. 
Be very careful though, if you show it off now, you can’t put it in the upcoming Bash contest. 
Here is a link to the prelim rules.

Thread '2021 Kitless Contest rules'
https://www.penturners.org/threads/2021-kitless-contest-rules.168392/


----------



## EricRN (Jan 17, 2021)

Haha.  Fair enough.  This one is going to be plain Jane black ebonite.  Not contest material, although I do have something special in mind for the clip ...


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 17, 2021)

EricRN said:


> Haha.  Fair enough.  This one is going to be plain Jane black ebonite.  Not contest material, although I do have something special in mind for the clip ...


Don’t knock the nice clean look of a black pen.

Shhhhh. They don’t get spoken of often, and only in hushed whispers. They are very secretive, but I will point you in the right direction. Don’t tell them I sent you.


----------



## magpens (Jan 17, 2021)

Oh yeah !! . Nearly forgot about The Black Pen Society !! . .


----------



## frank123 (Jan 17, 2021)

Black ebonite is always a good choice, IMO.


----------



## Curly (Jan 17, 2021)

Don't underestimate the appeal of a black ebonite pen. 
One of mine. 




__





						Little Black Number (Custom)
					

This is the pen I entered in the Best of IAP Pen Contest for 2012.   It is made of Black Ebonite, a Schmidt #5 nib, and takes the  standard ink cartridge. Threads are 12mm triple start cap / barrel and 9 x .75mm section / to barrel. Length capped is 3 5/8", posted is 5 1/2" (if I remembered...



					www.penturners.org
				




Pete


----------



## magpens (Jan 17, 2021)

Where is a good place to buy ebonite ?


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 17, 2021)

magpens said:


> Where is a good place to buy ebonite ?


Up until now, I've been getting it from Vermont Freehand


----------



## magpens (Jan 17, 2021)

You say "Up until now ... " . 

Is there any reason to be concerned about this sourcing in the future ?


----------



## EricRN (Jan 17, 2021)

magpens said:


> You say "Up until now ... " .
> 
> Is there any reason to be concerned about this sourcing in the future ?


I’ve got mine at Vermont Freehand too.  Good selection of Japanese and German options.  Prices are about as good as I can find anywhere.  I’ve recently realized that pipe-making stores have a lot to offer pen turners in both materials and tools.  A lot of overlap in techniques.


----------

